# FB 7490 - Probleme mit der Bandbreitenverteilung



## SteMeX (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Glasfaseranschluss der Telekom (FTTH) 100/50.

Wenn ich an meinem PC oder meiner PS4 etwas größeres downloade, dann kann ich mein IPTV vergessen (kein Bild, wegen zu schwacher Bandbreite). Ich verstehe es nun so, dass der Download alles nutzt was ihm zur Verfügung steht und so für den Mediareceiver nix mehr übrig bleibt.

Nun kann man ja in der FB etwas priorisieren. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann regelt dies ja aber nur den Upload und nicht den Download, sprich es würde mir gar nix bringen. Ist dem so? Wenn ja, welche Möglichkeiten hätte man noch dieses Problem zu lösen?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Scientist (11. Mai 2017)

Fritzbox-Hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> *Echtzeitanwendungen*
> Diese Kategorie eignet sich für Anwendungen mit sehr hohen Anforderungen an die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und die Reaktionszeit (z.B. Internettelefonie, *IPTV*, Video on demand).
> 
> Netzwerkanwendungen, die in dieser Kategorie priorisiert werden, haben immer Vorrang vor anderen Anwendungen, die zeitgleich auf das Internet zugreifen. Wenn die Internetverbindung vollständig ausgelastet ist, werden immer zuerst die Netzwerkpakete der Anwendungen aus dieser Kategorie verschickt. Daten von Netzwerkanwendungen aus anderen Kategorien, zum Beispiel aus "Priorisierte Anwendungen", können dann nicht mehr übertragen werden.
> ...




Liest sich nicht so, als wuerde die Priorisierung nur auf den Upload reagieren.


----------



## SteMeX (11. Mai 2017)

"Priorisierte Anwendungen

Für Netzwerkgeräte und -anwendungen in der Kategorie "Priorisierte Anwendungen" stellt die FRITZ!Box 90% der Upload-Datenrate zur Verfügung, sofern keine Echtzeitanwendungen die Internetverbindung nutzen. Geräte und Anwendungen, die nicht priorisiert sind, erhalten somit auch dann 10% der Upload-Datenrate, wenn priorisierte Anwendung mit voller Last übertragen.

Nutzen mehrere priorisierte Anwendungen die Internetverbindung, wird die Datenrate gleichmäßig verteilt. Die Kategorie "Priorisierte Anwendungen" eignet sich für Anwendungen, die eine schnelle Reaktionszeit erfordern, z.B. VPN- und Terminal-Anwendungen oder Online-Spiele."

Das steht im nächsten Punkt. Wäre natürlich möglich, dass dies wirklich nur für "priorisierte Anwendungen" gilt und nicht für die Gruppe "Echtzeitanwendungen".


----------



## SteMeX (11. Mai 2017)

Der AVM Support hat mir inzwischen auch geantwortet. Mit der Priorisierungsgruppe "Echtzeitanwendungen" sollte es wohl funktionieren. Da muss das nochmal probieren. Ggf. hatte ich es bisher falsch versucht.


----------



## SteMeX (13. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe dem Mediareceiver nun die Priorisierung "Echtzeitanwendung" im Menü der Fritzbox verpasst. Leider ändert es nichts an meinem Problem.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Zum Aufbau: An der FB 7490 hängt ein Netgear GS108EV3 Switch und daran sind meine Geräte per Lan Kabel verbunden.


----------



## tarnari (13. Mai 2017)

Hast du einen Access Point am Switch und gehst mit der PS4 über WLAN ins Netz?
Wenn ja, dann Google mal nach EntertainTV und imgp snooping. Dein Switch beherrscht das.

Edit: du brauchst grundsätzlich nichts in der 7490 zu verändern. Hab die ebenfalls mit EntertainTV. Die ist ab Werk für EntertainTV eingestellt. Das Problem wird eher der Switch sein. Ist ja ein Layer3 Switch. Geh mal alle Settings durch. Vor allem die fürs Multicasting.


----------



## SteMeX (14. Mai 2017)

tarnari schrieb:


> Hast du einen Access Point am Switch und gehst mit der PS4 über WLAN ins Netz?
> Wenn ja, dann Google mal nach EntertainTV und imgp snooping. Dein Switch beherrscht das.
> 
> Edit: du brauchst grundsätzlich nichts in der 7490 zu verändern. Hab die ebenfalls mit EntertainTV. Die ist ab Werk für EntertainTV eingestellt. Das Problem wird eher der Switch sein. Ist ja ein Layer3 Switch. Geh mal alle Settings durch. Vor allem die fürs Multicasting.



An der FB hängt unter anderem auch ein WLAN Repeater (auch AVM). Das WLAN des Repeaters wird aber selten genutzt, da es nur als Absicherung (wir haben sehr dicke Wände in unserer Wohnung) dient. Die PS4 ist über WLAN mit der FB verbunden. Der PC und der Entertain Receiver über den Switch mit der FB.

In den Settings des Switches müsste eigentlich alles passen. Habe da mal geschaut was eingestellt sein muss und das ist mit meiner aktuellen Firmware die Standardeinstellung.

Ich werde mal - sofern meine vorhandenen Kabel das zulassen - meinen Entertain Receiver direkt an die FB anschließen (ohne Switch dazwischen), dann noch meinen Laptop per LAN-Kabel an die FB und dann mal schauen ob das Problem auch noch auftritt. Wenn nicht, dann liegt es definitiv am Switch. Das würde mich eigentlich wundern, da dieser eigentlich alles beherrscht, damit das Problem nicht auftritt.


----------



## SteMeX (14. Mai 2017)

Also mein Problem geht eindeutig vom Switch aus.

Ich habe den Entertain Receiver eben direkt an die FB angeschlossen. TV an, Download am PC (15GB laufen lassen) - keine Probleme nach 5-10min.  Receiver wieder über den Switch verbunden und direkt wieder Probleme.

Ich habe die aktuellen Einstellungen an gehangen. Evtl. hat jemand einen Hinweis, woran es noch liegen könnte.

Eine VLAN Konfiguration habe ich nicht vorgenommen. Hier gehen die Meinungen irgendwie auseinander, ob das nun wirklich notwendig ist oder nicht.


----------



## ic3man1986 (15. Mai 2017)

Schau noch mal hier:

Telekom Entertain und IGMPv3 Switch - SharePoint und Office 365 Blog by Dennis Hobmaier

Tux0ne: Swisscom Multicast im LAN


----------



## tarnari (16. Mai 2017)

SteMeX schrieb:


> Also mein Problem geht eindeutig vom Switch aus.
> 
> Ich habe den Entertain Receiver eben direkt an die FB angeschlossen. TV an, Download am PC (15GB laufen lassen) - keine Probleme nach 5-10min.  Receiver wieder über den Switch verbunden und direkt wieder Probleme.
> 
> ...



Mit den Settings sollte das eigentlich laufen. Ich hatte den Switch mit fünf Ports in einem ähnliche Aufbau mit EntertainTV in den Werkssettings problemlos laufen.
Allerdings trat mit dem TP-Link Ersatz, den ich kaufte weil a) fünf Ports nicht mehr reichten und er b) günstiger ist, ähnliche Probleme wie von dir beschrieben auf.
Ich war ziemlich ratlos, weil das Multicasting eigentlich mit der Firmware einwandfrei hätte laufen müsse. Tat es aber nicht.
Erst nach dem ich die aktuellste Firmware (die ja eigentlich schon drauf war) installiert hatte und danach auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt habe (was nach dem Update eigentlich total unsinnig ist) hat der Switch seine Arbeit wie erwartet verrichtet.

Vielleicht versuchst du einfach mal ähnliches.

Edit: VLANs sollten absolut nicht das Problem sein.

Editedit: ich seh auch grade, dass der Access Point an der FB hängt. Eigentlich sollte sie das Multicasting sauber steuern. Hast du mal getestet, was passiert, wenn der Accesspoint nicht im Spiel ist, bzw. statt an der FB am Switch hängt?


----------



## SteMeX (16. Mai 2017)

Da hab ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Der AP hängt auch am Switch. Er ist aber momentan fast 0 in Benutzung. Es sei denn, mein Telefon nutzt das WLAN des AP, wenn ich im Arbeitszimmer bin. Der AP hängt an einer Netzwerkdose im Flur genau vor dem Arbeitszimmer.

Das mit der Firmware und den Werkseinstellungen kann ich mal testen.

Ich hab für mich noch eine andere Lösung gefunden. Ich kann das Kabel welches von der Netzwerkdose aus der Wohnstube kommt, einfach direkt in die FB stecken und nicht in den Switch. Für 1-2 Geräte ist dort auch so noch Platz.


----------

